
Show HN: Efficient integer ID obfuscation - marco1
https://github.com/delight-im/PHP-IDs?hn=2016-10-07
======
nwrk
Nice, there is also HashIds [1] with implementation in many languages

[1] [http://hashids.org/](http://hashids.org/)

~~~
marco1
Thanks!

Please note that the presented solution is both more efficient and more
"secure" (i.e. "obscure", which is all we want here). It turns sequential IDs
into non-sequential IDs, in addition to converting the base for use of a
larger alphabet.

